# Rear Main Seal?? Pontiac 350



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

what is the best one out there to prevent leaks???


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ames has a BOP Vitron rear seal that works well. Expensive, but it works.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Ames has a BOP Vitron rear seal that works well. Expensive, but it works.


I saw that...thanks for the help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I purchased one directly from BOP;

BOP Engineering Engine Accessories


----------

